# Fake plants that are safe for budgies.



## Budgiecat2

Hello,
Recently I've been wanting to get some fake plants, mostly vines, to hang up around my room.
I'm not sure what material or products would be safe for budgies if they where to chew on them.
Do you have any suggestions?

Edit: Here's one I am looking at, does it seem safe?
https://www.amazon.com/Watermelon-A...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## aimeejoyce

I wouldn't use fake plants as the risk of eating and causing crop impaction is high.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's difficult to say whether or not that plant is "safe" without knowing your particular set-up, the materials of the item you are considering, etc.

I'm assuming you are in the room and supervising your birds when they have out of cage time and would be able to keep them from sitting and chewing on the fake plants?
What are the plants made of? 
Are you certain that the materials have not been chemically treated in a way that would be a danger to your budgies?
Are the leaves fabric or plastic?
Is the "vine" portion plastic or metal wire?

Perhaps putting up hanging toys and perches for your budgies would be a better option to consider. *


----------



## Budgiecat2

Well I was wondering about this a few months ago, I ended up not using any and using some foraging toys instead.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You always have to consider how your budgies react to things in the room.
For example, I had my birds in my living room in my previous home. 
The couch and chair were made of fabric, Bookcases were stained wood, etc.
However, I was with the birds during their out of cage time and other than flying around the room, they played on the playgrounds on top of their cages and went back and forth between the cages.
Even when I had out all of my Christmas decor, it was never an issue because they weren't interested in the items. Had they started landing on anything I deemed unsafe and/or trying to "taste" it,
I would have immediately made changes.*


----------

